# How to prevent top grate in 18" WSM from falling down?



## ryanl (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if this problem is unique to me or not, but the top grate on my 18" WSM doesn't seem to  be quite big enough. It seems like it is 1/8"-1/4" too small to fit on the brackets properly. This is a bit of a problem as if I shift the grate too much during a cook, it can slip off and the grate will fall down. I had it happen with a couple of chickens a while back and almost lost a 20lb turkey yesterday. I cant just bend them out as the bolts are too far up. The bottom grate is fine. I am not sure if it is an issue with the cooker being out of round, but I wouldn't know how to fix that either.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone else has seen this before or if there is a suggested fix.


----------



## vmastros (Oct 12, 2014)

add some washers to move the tabs closer to the center

:drool


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 12, 2014)

vmastros said:


> add some washers to move the tabs closer to the center
> 
> :drool



:yeahthat:


----------



## ryanl (Oct 12, 2014)

vmastros said:


> add some washers to move the tabs closer to the center
> 
> :drool






Welshrarebit said:


> :yeahthat:



Now that I see it written down in front of me, that seems really obvious. Just gotta go find some new bolts. Thanks!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 12, 2014)

This might be helpful...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94076/wsm-mods


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 19, 2014)

I know this may be late but, All you really need is on washer on each support. Plus you can still use the original bolts your wsm came with. I had the same problem and this was an easy fix.


----------

